# Can't believe it



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

Why was your hand on the lever inside getting in anyways? That's what the big handle on the panel is for. I put 225,000 miles on a 2007 and never broke a handle. Or anything else inside except the console lid.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

C&C Custom Trim said:


> Why was your hand on the lever inside getting in anyways? That's what the big handle on the panel is for. I put 225,000 miles on a 2007 and never broke a handle. Or anything else inside except the console lid.


It's not his fault. When mine broke I was barely putting any pressure on it. The little metal part is cast out of cheap ass metal. If yours didn't break consider yourself one of the lucky ones.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

C&C Custom Trim said:


> Why was your hand on the lever inside getting in anyways? That's what the big handle on the panel is for. I put 225,000 miles on a 2007 and never broke a handle. Or anything else inside except the console lid.



Don't get me started on that center lid/useless thing. The left side is broken up inside the padding just from me leaning my right arm on it.

Did that on my other 06 too.

Oh, and somewhere along the way, the fancy knob that opens the lid - disappeared. So now all that's left is the metal lever. Still works, but a lot hard to find.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just opened the console in my 2001 for the first time in probably 8 months. It is just used to rest my arm and hold my crap until it falls into the back floorboard.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I just opened the console in my 2001 for the first time in probably 8 months. It is just used to rest my arm and hold my crap until it falls into the back floorboard.


Ha! Exactly.

Mine is filled with crap I never use.

And a tire pressure gauge and air chuck which I do use. And the other day, I saw 2 good cigars that somebody gave me and I immediately forgot about.

And about a dozen friggin pencils, every one the lead is busted on.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Ha! Exactly.
> 
> Mine is filled with crap I never use.
> 
> ...


God dammit that's where all my pencils are?! I'm not kidding, I buy about five a week for the last thirteen years and I've got about two to show for it. 

_____________________
The harder I work, the more luck I seem to have


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> 2 5.5 mm screws and the panel is off.
> 
> switch cluster pops off, courtesy lite connector, speaker connector, and DONE. 3 more 5.5 hold handle onto the door skin.
> 
> ...


What about the cable? I had a hella time with that pos!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Don't get me started on that center lid/useless thing. The left side is broken up inside the padding just from me leaning my right arm on it.
> 
> Did that on my other 06 too.
> 
> Oh, and somewhere along the way, the fancy knob that opens the lid - disappeared. So now all that's left is the metal lever. Still works, but a lot hard to find.


My truck is a 2011. I've replaced the center console lid twice. They are 250 Ducketts!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> What about the cable? I had a hella time with that pos!



After you struggle with it, you go to where I buy some stuff online and watch the video.

Then you realize how easy it is.

And you do NOT have to disconnect all the harnesses from the switch pod. Just turn it and slip it down thru the opening.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> My truck is a 2011. I've replaced the center console lid twice. They are 250 Ducketts!


Ouch!

Yeah, neither one of us are woolly bears, so I don't get why GM cheaped out on that so majorly.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My "passenger door is open" light keeps coming on randomly. It's extremely annoying. The doors keep locking and unlocking the dome light comes on and the chime goes off.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> My "passenger door is open" light keeps coming on randomly. It's extremely annoying. The doors keep locking and unlocking the dome light comes on and the chime goes off.


Yeah, no clue here. Kept an older Venture van around and got rid of it because weird electrical started happening on it. Rad fan would blow, not blow, passenger door window button work not work, etc.

Mechanics familiar with said:

It could be harness connectors, it could be switches, it could be relays.

Some of the harness runs under passenger floor. Some goes to drivers door. Some problems occur in the under hood fuse/relay box and/or harness. 

So I replaced the drivers side window switch assembly. Bingo! Worked like a champ.

For 1 week.

And started again, so obviously it was a coincidental "fix".

The cure? I got rid of it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yeah, no clue here. Kept an older Venture van around and got rid of it because weird electrical started happening on it. Rad fan would blow, not blow, passenger door window button work not work, etc.
> 
> Mechanics familiar with said:
> 
> ...


I think mine is just a door latch that's not engaging properly. I can make it bounce on and off by toggling the brake (a gravity thing). Hopefully a new door latch will fix it.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I think mine is just a door latch that's not engaging properly. I can make it bounce on and off by toggling the brake (a gravity thing). Hopefully a new door latch will fix it.


Yeah, it probably is that simple.

The one that bugs me is when I pile too many books/laptop on passenger seat, or both doggy kids go for a ride with me. Then that damned "passenger seat belt" light keeps going on & off.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Update, went out to Chevrolet dealer. .wanted over $500 to fix, said I had to buy complete inner door panel. 

Went to Napa, bought mechanism only for $102.00, put in myself in about 20 minutes. 

GM doesn't sell the mechanism alone, have to buy whole inner door. 

Here is pic of mechanism and invoice









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. They wanted 500 to fix my latch. Doing it myself for just over a hundred. Probably take an hour. Waiting on parts. Here's where it sit now. If a dollar saved is a dollar earned, I just made 400 bucks an hour.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

I put a little adhesive Napa have me under the mechanism before I screwed it down. 

great video showing how it's done







The handle itself is the biggest mofo to get back on


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

C&C Custom Trim said:


> Why was your hand on the lever inside getting in anyways? .



Um, to open the door? I got in, shut the door, and didn't get it shut tight, it was still ajar. i grabbed handle to open/reshut. That's when it broke off.

The body shop at the Chev dealer tell me this is a common failure. If you've had one apart, you can see they're made of a cheap pot metal.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Californiadecks said:


> I think mine is just a door latch that's not engaging properly. I can make it bounce on and off by toggling the brake (a gravity thing). Hopefully a new door latch will fix it.


On my Ford trucks the "door ajar" light comes on sometimes and I can spray wd-40 into the latch and it clears it right up. 

The fix will last for a couple years usually. I don't know if that would work on the GM trucks or not.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

I now see you can amazon that same part for $40

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------

